# Gelrosteiner Team Bike? Scott?



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

This is a pic I just dug up from Cyclingnews. Anybody agree with me that it's a disguised Scott CR1? 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=photos/2004/tech/news/jun08/rebellin_bike03


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

That was the word going around - Willier discounted it but Scott said "yes" - I think the team is riding Specialized bikes in '05. The production CR1 has a bit of curve in the fork.

see the fourth item down: http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2004/news/jun25


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*There you go*

You can slap on any 1 1/8 fork and this one looks like a Wilier fork (fat base, straight blades, etc.). But the frame is quite distinctively Scott with the seatstays and downttube. 



ckilner said:


> That was the word going around - Willier discounted it but Scott said "yes" - I think the team is riding Specialized bikes in '05. The production CR1 has a bit of curve in the fork.
> 
> see the fourth item down: http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2004/news/jun25


----------



## russw19 (Nov 27, 2002)

elviento said:


> You can slap on any 1 1/8 fork and this one looks like a Wilier fork (fat base, straight blades, etc.). But the frame is quite distinctively Scott with the seatstays and downttube.


The funny part of the story with this bike was that it was Davide Rebellin's bike... It is a Scott and Scott didn't mind that he was riding it even though it was badged as a Willier. But after he won Amstel Gold (I think) on it Willier came out and tried to say it was a new prototype of theirs and Scott got mad. So they came out and told cyclingnews that it was indeed just a rebadged Scott. They (Scott) said they would have kept quite about it not being a Willier, but once Willier tried to claim it was their own frame, the people at Scott had to set the record straight.

*edit* whoops...didn't notice that ckilner had posted the link to the story.... read it, it's funny!


----------

